# Business casual shoes suitable for walking



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I feel like the question in this thread arises from time to time, but I can't seem to find any of them...

In short, I'm going to be traveling for work for a couple of weeks. My meetings will be business-casual. In my spare time (1 hr lunch breaks, etc.) I like to walk, as I do after and before the work day. Can anyone recommend a shoe that is suitable for biz-cas that is also suitable for comfortably walking 5-7 miles/day? 

I dress in a rather trad way, but I'm not a purist, so I'll certainly be happy with brands other than the traditionally popular ones. Bonus points if the recommendation is affordable (I strongly prefer $200 or less).

Thank you!


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

PorterSq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I feel like the question in this thread arises from time to time, but I can't seem to find any of them...
> 
> ...


Did you mean to say that you're NOT a purist?

Anyway, I'm not 100% sure if they would pass your measure for being "trad" but I find Clarks, Keen, and Ecco make a lot of comfortable, brown/earth-toned walking shoes that are acceptable as business casual, cost less than $200, and are of course quite suitable for walking. The Keen models have more pretensions of outdoorsy ruggedness, so they don't look quite as businesslike but as someone with plantar fasciiitis I find them to be heaven-sent.

Some examples:

Clarks Nature Three.
Ecco Seawalker Tie
Ecco Fusion Moc Tie
Keen Alki Lace Oak


----------



## fashioncents (Jun 11, 2011)

Sometimes I think business casual turns into comfy flats. I would recommend some nice comfortable heels (yes there is such a thing) Nike Air makes them! Then carry your walking shoes with you in a bag. Another source I ran across is 
I really think you will be fine with any that were mentioned I have learned the hard way to take care of your feet all day long.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Corcovado said:


> Did you mean to say that you're NOT a purist?
> 
> Anyway, I'm not 100% sure if they would pass your measure for being "trad" but I find Clarks, Keen, and Ecco make a lot of comfortable, brown/earth-toned walking shoes that are acceptable as business casual, cost less than $200, and are of course quite suitable for walking. The Keen models have more pretensions of outdoorsy ruggedness, so they don't look quite as businesslike but as someone with plantar fasciiitis I find them to be heaven-sent.
> 
> ...


Oops - I did mean to say that I am NOT a purist. Sorry about that and I appreciate the advice!


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Fashioncents, Thanks for the response but...nice comfortable heels? Flats? We might have crossed signals b/c I'm a man. Sorry for the confusion, but thank you all the same for the tips.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm sure somebody will soon suggest Rockport but I find their quality to be somewhat lacking. I have 2 pairs of American made Neil M. shoes and think they're great; comfortably soled, available in extended widths and lengths, and well made. Try the Wynne Benton or Gentry.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

Good suggestions, so far.

5 to 7 miles a day is a lot of walking.

Why not consider taking an extra pair of proper running shoes?

Another option would be to look for rubber soled Allen Edmonds. Some might be available as discontinued models from the Shoe Bank, at a reduced price.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Good suggestions, so far.
> 
> 5 to 7 miles a day is a lot of walking.
> 
> ...


I agree, B&S. Honestly, it could be that you have the right answer - to bring sneakers - but if there's some way that I can wear shoes to walk around, it'd be my preference. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

A couple threads, with additional related threads at the bottom of each page:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?102143-Walking-Shoes

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?72398-Shoes-for-walking-to-work.

I notice a lot of AE suggestions -- different models here and there. But although this question has been addressed several times, I don't think it's been answered very satisfactorily yet. There doesn't seem to be much agreement.

I bet that's because most shoes that try to be both walkers (for not necessarily young feet) AND business-friendly aren't very good at either delineation.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

At 5-7 miles you will be fine with leather soled, good quality business shoes. Also, after the trip they will fit like a glove. Bring alternate shoes and athletic tape for heels and soles


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

I don't know how they'll do for walks of quite that length, but Johnston & Murphy makes some rubber-soled shoes that might fit the bill. They're not as sturdy as the AEs, that for sure, but they are certainly less expensive, and some of their business casual shoes are rather attractive (e.g. the saddle oxfords). Only caveat is only get ones that are only rubber-soled, not that have a part leather sole: the heel on those is made such that it starts to come apart far too early.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A couple of recommendations you might consider: AE's Wilbert; if a pair of seconds are available at the Shoebank, they would be within your budget. Alden's All Weather Walker's, fitted with the leather tipped, plantation crepe soles; they are a bit over your budget but, are one of the top three most comfortable shoes I have ever had on my feet! Good luck in the hunt.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I would love to own some Alden shell pennies -- The 986. I hope to, one day.

Since we're on the subject, how are THEY on long trots of the PorterSq variety?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

They're fine. For me, well broken in leather soles are more comfortable than the squishy, foamy rubber type.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

"Fine" is one of those words. Can mean exquisite, or suitable, or (if it's said by a woman) you're toast. "Fine."

I would think those leather soles would get munched to nothing by concrete. So that on top of the initial outlay, you'd have to resole them as often as you get haircuts.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah, let me rephrase: excellent, it's almost as if they were made for walking! Do sidewalks wear out a good leather sole faster than a soft rubber sole? I think not.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Fine.


----------



## rolledcollar (Jun 14, 2011)

PorterSq, any pair of well-fitting shoes should be fine. If you live in a densely-populated, pedestrian-friendly city, walking five to seven miles over the course of a day (not all at once) would not be unusual if you get around a lot and don't hop on the nearest subway/streetcar/bus at the drop of a hat. What you're talking about is a pretty typical day for me here in San Francisco and any of my leather-soled dress shoes work well. Walking speed at a leisurely pace is about three miles per hour and walking briskly (not speed-walking) is about four. A little bit here, a little bit there. It adds up.

If you have fit problems, foot issues, don't normally walk this sort of distance, are of advanced age, or have other special considerations, then perhaps there might be a need for special shoes otherwise I don't see a need.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

JB, My wife defines "fine" as "good enough for the likes of you." :biggrin2:


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with Rambler. I think the preferable strategy would be to wear some business casual shoes that fit well and are already well broken in. A good pair of penny loafers would be fine as would plain toe bluchers. In my case, I have a very soft and well worn pair of Alden LHS that I use in this kind of scenario. I would definitely not buy a new pair of shoes, because, no matter how good the quality, there's a better than even chance that after the first or second day your feet will be throbbing.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I walk everywhere in my non-Alden pennies, but they all have those rubbery do-hickies affixed to the soles, thanks to B. Nelson's shop. Otherwise the soles get torn up too quick in this city.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Clark's desert boots, perhaps.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

If it's really about comfort and ease of walking, Cole Haan hasn't been mentioned. In a lot of their shoes, in a variety of classes, they stick in that Nike Air technology or what have you for more comfort. I have one pair exactly for that reason of being able to walk all day long. I've also bought some for my dad who, through a combination of old football injuries and blood sugar related ailments, needs something that diminishes the pain in his feet and still looks professional.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> I walk everywhere in my non-Alden pennies, but they all have those rubbery do-hickies affixed to the soles, thanks to B. Nelson's shop. Otherwise the soles get torn up too quick in this city.


Cities are tough, but I think it would take a long time to wear out a sole, and then have B Nelson replace it with a double sole, (as he does for Mac, I think). You'd be many miles down the road by the time that wore out.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Bjorn said:


> At 5-7 miles you will be fine with leather soled, good quality business shoes. Also, after the trip they will fit like a glove. Bring alternate shoes and athletic tape for heels and soles


I agree. Hopefully the shoes (and your feet) are already broken in though, so you won't need the tape.

That sounds like a lot of walking to most Americans, but it's probably typical for car-free cityfolk, who ride trains and buses and walk.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

I like a pair of Peels with rubber soles for my "business casual" days. If you act TODAY, you can get them for 30% off.


----------



## PorterSq (Apr 17, 2008)

I went with a pair of rubber-soled Bean Handsewn Bluchers. I'll let you all know how it goes. Many thanks for the advice.


----------

